# Various questions -efiling, back filing and f'bar.



## LadyEdge (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

First off this forum is amazing! I have been stressing about trying to get my taxes in order (haven't filed the past 3 years) and there is lots of fantastic info here, so a big thank you!

I have a few questions i'm hoping to get some some input on:

1. Does anyone know of a way to e-file (married, but separate) with an NRA spouse? I was going to use Turbotax, but seems you have to have a ITIN or SSN if you tick married. And the IRS website e-file option doesn't seem to offer this either.

2. If E-filing isn't an option given the above question, then i'm not likely to get my forms in by the 15th at this point since i didn't file for the extension until October. From what i gather, a late return will normally accrue penalty interest on the amount owed. However, what if you don't owe anything? Will it matter if they're received late?

3. I need to back file for 2008-2010. Given they're already late and i owe nothing for these years, can i just send them in at any time, or do they have to be submitted with a current return? 

4. And finally with f'bar, what about if you have a revolving credit loan on your mortgage. Should this be taken into account when trying to calculate if your account balance exceeds 10k USD?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

LadyEdge said:


> Hi,
> 
> First off this forum is amazing! I have been stressing about trying to get my taxes in order (haven't filed the past 3 years) and there is lots of fantastic info here, so a big thank you!
> 
> ...


Basically, the answer is no, unless you pay to e-file your return. The number of free e-file sites available to those of us with foreign addresses is already limited, but of those, there is always an income or age restriction. Better to just pop it in the post (or overnight courier, if you're really concerned about it).



> 2. If E-filing isn't an option given the above question, then i'm not likely to get my forms in by the 15th at this point since i didn't file for the extension until October. From what i gather, a late return will normally accrue penalty interest on the amount owed. However, what if you don't owe anything? Will it matter if they're received late?


Late filing interest and penalties are based on how much tax you owe. If you owe nothing, you pay nothing. 



> 3. I need to back file for 2008-2010. Given they're already late and i owe nothing for these years, can i just send them in at any time, or do they have to be submitted with a current return?


Again, if you owe nothing, you pay nothing in penalties nor in interest charges. Get them done when you can, as long as the net amount due is $0.



> 4. And finally with f'bar, what about if you have a revolving credit loan on your mortgage. Should this be taken into account when trying to calculate if your account balance exceeds 10k USD?


If you deposit any amounts you take on your revolving credit into your bank account, then yes, that amount should be included when figuring either the accumulated balance or the high balance for the year. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## quincy (Oct 25, 2011)

LadyEdge said:


> Hi,
> 
> First off this forum is amazing! I have been stressing about trying to get my taxes in order (haven't filed the past 3 years) and there is lots of fantastic info here, so a big thank you!
> 
> ...


Even though you can't e-file, you can still use turbotax with an NRA spouse with no ITIN. I was able to do it and filed as married filing separately. I just back filed 5 years, owed no tax and had no penalties assessed for the 1040's. I am dealing with a possible penalty though for a 3520A being filed late. They want a letter explaining my reason so hopefully I don't have to pay anything. But if you just have 1040's there should be no problem with no tax owed.

Also, when I called the IRS to see it the returns were processed, the agent told me that each year should have been in a separate envelope (even if you send them all together in the same package). She claimed it that it was possible that all years would get stapled together when received and then only the year on top processed. Seemed stupid to me, but what do I know!


----------



## LadyEdge (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Bevdeforges!

Quincy, how did you do it on Turbo tax? Which version were you using? Thanks for the tip about the separate years in separate envelopes.


----------



## quincy (Oct 25, 2011)

LadyEdge said:


> Thanks Bevdeforges!
> 
> Quincy, how did you do it on Turbo tax? Which version were you using? Thanks for the tip about the separate years in separate envelopes.


I had to buy the version of Turbotax that you download to your computer, not the one where you just work online. They cost about $70-$90/year. Older versions are available up to 2007. When you're done, just print it all out, sign it and mail it in. It did ask for my husband's SSN, but I just didn't answer it and it allowed me to keep working. On the printout, I just added NRA to the box for my spouses info. I didn't provide any info on him, even his name. 

Here is the link to the turbotax prior year products. 

TurboTax® Software - Tax Preparation for Past Years’ Taxes

Also, if you send it by courier, you have to use a street address:
Submission Processing Center Street Addresses for Private Delivery Service (PDS)


----------

